# adding dcc to Kato n scale



## mike in arkansas (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok, I am getting back into model RR and going to go with my exisiting N scale stuff. I am looking at a Kato F3 or similar. I realize that DCC is really the way to go but don't want to spring for the money up front for two or three locos (in case I lose interest which has been known to happen!). Anyway, how hard and expensive is it to add dcc to an N Kato? Should I spring for the extra $40 or so and get it pre-installed from Kato? Is there a problem running a DCC loco on a DC track?

Sorry for all the basic questions but there are not many (0) hobby shops in North Central Arkansas! I was going to go to a train show in Springdale AR yesterday and hoped to get some answers to my questions but was greeted with 2" of snow on top of ice already on my gravel drive way so I was in no mood to put my life and limb at risk by traveling on 4 miles of ice! 

I am looking at a basic table top setup (4x8) and don;t ahve any aspirations for anything bigger at this poiint in my life!! (69 years old).

THanks and blessing on y'all,
Mike


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

N gauge Kato diesels are probably the easiest to convert to DCC. It is very straightforward. Take out the existing board and the DCC one just slips in. You might need some Kapton tape under the board to insulate it. I have just converted a Kato SD 40-2 to DCC sound, this required a bit more work though.

There is no such thing as 'DCC track' or 'DC track', unless you mean running a DCC loco on a DC system which is a no-no, although some DCC set ups offer a DC running option.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mike...I too was in similar shoes recently and found converting from S / HO scale to N scale wasn't that much of a problem...just smaller. What you could do is put decoders in a couple of your favorite engines then use a double throw switch to change back and forth from DC / DCC. Agree with Cycleops that using DCC on a DC track is bad news...

Good luck


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The gentleman says he already owns some locos...depending their age they may be or not be easy retrofits.Older ones were not "DCC ready".

Unless it has the "DC feature" activated (newer decoders),a DCC equipped loco simply won't run on DC,no harm done.On the other hand,a DC loco will run on DCC if the system allows it (Digitrax in occurence) but CAN'T be left "idle" on the track between runs.


----------

